# [xorg] frappe du clavier depuis la ligne de commande

## zyprexa

Bonjour

Il me semble avoir déjà vu passer un sujet comme celui-ci mais je n'arrive plus à mettre la main dessus.

Je recherche un programme capable d'envoyer des signaux vers xorg depuis la ligne de commande, exactement comme si j'appuyais sur le clavier. Ceci dans le but de simplifier l'adaptation de la configuration d'anyremote

----------

## netfab

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/x11-misc/xse/?hideattic=0

En lisant le manuel, cela a l'air d'effectuer ce que tu recherches :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following command would cause ls (1) to be executed in the window labelled "Test Window":
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

